# Best Garmin GPS for the money



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Greetings:

Kids are planning on buy me a Garmin GPS system for Christmas. What featurees should I consider? I am thinking 6". What say you? Pleasse say alot!
Thanks
Billb


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

Bill: 

Go to a electronics store (like Best Buy, Target, etc. or similar) and actually try them out. The most gadget filled GPS does little for you if you can't read the display easily and work the functions using the touchscreen navigation. Try it out for a spin and then select the one that is most user friendly. 

At the end of the day, can't go wrong with a Garmin GPS in any model. Make sure to get lifetime map updates and ask about memory space. If you travel a lot out of state/country then you will need a large memory capacity to store the map data. If you travel 400 miles from home or closer then you shouldn't have to worry about it too much.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

For driving or hiking, hunting, fishing? For hunting, fishing I am partial to the 60 series. Rugged, good reception, uses standard AA batteries, and can handle the maps that come on micro sd cards. There is also a lot of free maps out there and info on building your own maps. The diy route takes a fairly powerful pc to do the compiling and rendering.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Bill if you're looking for at a 6" I'd suggest the 2639LMT.

Lifetime Maps and Traffic will end up being important and then which of the features you find important.


----------



## Henlee (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a chance to play with 62st my buddy bought. It was nice with the maps and had great reception. Very quickly connected to satellite. The screen was a little small. I have been seeing them on sale for between $200 and $250 often, normally $400 to $450.


----------

